# Тренажер для массажа и правки позвонков



## Сергей Астрянин (25 Окт 2011)

Березка написал(а):


> Хочу рассказать про мой домашний спорт-инвентарь.
> Это и обруч и тренажер для всей семьи.



Березка! Привет! На связи изобретатель запатентованного тренажера для массажа и правки позвонков. И его надо иметь в каждой семье и на работе. ОН крепиться на дверной раме. Оперлись спиной , а руки на другую часть рамы. Почесались!! Нет - промассировали все участки позвоночника, кроме шеи. И затем поправили позвонки. надо же убедиться, что хорошо старались, и все они на месте! И это не главное. Главное, Вы восстановили иннервацию многих органов и, том числе сердца, когда выправили позвонок №2, грудной. Давление должно снизиться. Тренажер выполнен из дерева кедра.
Я бы подсказал Вам, какие позвонки сейчас смещены. Надо размещать ФОТО. Или по скайпу *****

*moderator:* Сообщение отредактировано. Убедительная просьба соблюдать Правила форума*. *В частности: Любое упоминание в темах на индивидуальное общение ("пишите в ЛС, на е-маил, позвоните мне по телефону" и т.п.) будет пресекаться с блокировкой участника форума.


----------



## Сергей Астрянин (25 Окт 2011)

Когда я овладел метод биолокации и, смог определять смещенные позвонки, и возникла необходимость самостоятельно править их дома.Надо всем запомнить,позвонки, органы могут смещаться у всех, вне зависимости от возраста. И не всегда проявляется боль в позвоночнике. И надо самостоятельно править. Вот Настя ,22 лет,спрашивает,надо ли ходить к мануальщику часто?
На семинарах, я всегда утверждаю,что все болезни от нарушения иннервации органов,при смещениях позвонков.
И когда мне надо править позвонки, выручает мой тренажер.Он выполнен из кедра.


----------



## Сергей Астрянин (25 Окт 2011)

Ектерина написал(а):


> Я журналист, создаю социальный сюжет, на этот раз тема - спинальная грыжа. С приходом весны очень актуальными стали выезды на дачи, и работа с огородом. Хотелось бы узнать какие нагрузки и как именно влияют на развитие или возникновение грыжи? Помогите пожалуйста



Катя,привет! Меня тема грыж тоже интересовала и, я спрашивал костоправа,причину проявления грыж. Вначале он рассказал об устройстве диска. Оказалось в нем жидкость находиться под давлением 6 атмосфер. И если пережать кровоток в диску,что происходит при смещении позвонков,влево,вправо. Тогда, питание диска уменьшается и проявляется грыжа.
Что делаю Я? Выполняю каждый день по 300 движений "Дискобол" Это укрепляет мышцы и позвонки уже не часто смещаются.
Изобрел,запатентовал тренажер для массажа и правки позвонков.
На снимке он в левой руке.
Предлагаю новую тему: "Искусство быть всегда здоровым"Это система "Астрея",позволяющая, восстановить здоровье и в итоге не иметь гипертонию,диабет,остеопороз и т.д..Могу выслать книгу.


----------



## gudkov (26 Окт 2011)

Какие смещенные позвонки, что за мракобесие... Если листез, так упаси бог пытаться чемто его "вправлять", но автор видимо сам мало понимает о чем ведет речь))))


----------



## gudkov (26 Окт 2011)

Сергей Астрянин написал(а):


> Когда я овладел метод биолокации....



Все понятно, это нужно не в Методы лечения, а сразу в бан...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Окт 2011)

Зато разнообразие какое-то появилось, мне так  весело небыло давно. Я много разных «метод» лечения в жизни видел. И чеканочным молотком, через книжку,  по спине дубасили умельцы и керосином горло полоскали при ангине, но самое экзотичное это когда один целитель лечил  мужику импотенцию пропуская ток по медной трубке от холодильника изогнутой по форме и привязанной под корень члена.
)))


----------



## abelar (26 Окт 2011)

Уважаемый Сергей Астрянин. А, если Вы потом случайно узнаете, что никакого "кровотока к диску" не существует,что никакого "питания диска" не существует, что "массаж и правка позвонков" возможна только на трупе....Вы изымите тираж своей книжки? Или толкнете второе издание. "Исправленное и дополненное" под руководством Вашего научного руководителя- костоправа?


----------



## Моби Дик (26 Окт 2011)

нет, он просто станет распространять в отделах "фантастика", чтобы выручку не терять)))


----------



## Сергей Астрянин (26 Окт 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Зато разнообразие какое-то появилось, мне так весело небыло давно. Я много разных «метод» лечения в жизни видел. И чеканочным молотком, через книжку, по спине дубасили умельцы и керосином горло полоскали при ангине, но самое экзотичное это когда один целитель лечил мужику импотенцию пропуская ток по медной трубке от холодильника изогнутой по форме и привязанной под корень члена.
> )))



Надо же быть серьезным к запатентованному изобретению: "Способ восстановления функционального состояния организма путем коррекции позвоночника и тренажер для массажа и установки позвонков" № 2273466 С2
И совершенно понятно, что всё новое всегда вначале не понимают.Так как опираются на багаж старых знаний.
И это можно простить.И прошу обратить внимание, тренажер отнимает у Вас возможность получать доход от пациентов. Они сами уже правят позвонки. И этот тренажер и Вам нужен,так как Вы себе сами позвонки не сможете править.Проверяйте на практике!


----------



## Андреeй (26 Окт 2011)

Как чесалка спины, тренажер очень удобен и полезен, т.к. руками туда не очень-то дотянешься. Почем он?


----------



## Сергей Астрянин (26 Окт 2011)

abelar написал(а):


> Уважаемый Сергей Астрянин. А, если Вы потом случайно узнаете, что никакого "кровотока к диску" не существует,что никакого "питания диска" не существует, что "массаж и правка позвонков" возможна только на трупе....Вы изымите тираж своей книжки? Или толкнете второе издание. "Исправленное и дополненное" под руководством Вашего научного руководителя- костоправа?


Внимание! Врач утверждает, диск не питается???
Да "массировать" позвонки, этот термин не совсем точен, так как массируют околопозвоночные мыщцы.
Ну, если Вы не применяете  мой способ предварительного массажа и правки, ротации позвонков, это Ваш уровень знаний.
Слышна ирония в подтексте: " Вашего научного  руководителя-костоправа".К сведению,работает в Германии и не врачь.


----------



## Сергей Астрянин (26 Окт 2011)

Андреeй написал(а):


> Как чесалка спины, тренажер очень удобен и полезен, т.к. руками туда не очень-то дотянешься. Почем он?


Андрей! Вы очень точно заметили, чесалка для спины!!! У вас появилась уникальная возможность, без докторов (в переводе целитель), почти на халяву,на практике провести правку смещенных позвонков №2, он нарушил иннервацию сердца, №8, он нарушил инневацию печени, поэтому возрасла интоксикация крови, лимфы. Но вначале замеряете давление, и только после ротации позвонков на тренажере, измерите давление.
И потом здесь опубликуете практические результаты, чтобы обуцить потом всех врачей, целителей,лекарей.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Окт 2011)

Сергей Астрянин написал(а):


> Надо же быть серьезным к запатентованному изобретению: "Способ восстановления функционального состояния организма путем коррекции позвоночника и тренажер для массажа и установки позвонков" № 2273466 С2
> И совершенно понятно, что всё новое всегда вначале не понимают.Так как опираются на багаж старых знаний.
> И это можно простить.И прошу обратить внимание, тренажер отнимает у Вас возможность получать доход от пациентов. Они сами уже правят позвонки. И этот тренажер и Вам нужен,так как Вы себе сами позвонки не сможете править.Проверяйте на практике!


Не обижайтесь Сергей, простите не знаю вашего отчества, я по доброму шутил. Мы не знакомы с вашей разработкой, но ваше обоснование принципа работы этого девайса крайне фантастичен. Если есть желание свяжитесь с доктором Ступиным и представьте ему ваш прибор для апробации, возможно увидев его эффективность, мы все поменяем свое мнение о вашем изобретении.


----------



## Сергей Астрянин (26 Окт 2011)

Доктор естественных нук, мастер биолокации И.А.Васильева впервые начала излечивать диабет, так как выявила настоящую причину, смещение поджелудочной железы, нарушение её иннервации от позвонка №12! А в литературе указан позвонок №7. Я понял, что здесь есть ошибки и, начал выявлять истинные связи "орган - позвонок". Попытался разместить схему здесь, но программа не пропускает.Кому  надо найдет меня.


----------



## Сергей Астрянин (26 Окт 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Не обижайтесь Сергей, простите не знаю вашего отчества, я по доброму шутил. Мы не знакомы с вашей разработкой, но ваше обоснование принципа работы этого девайса крайне фантастичен. Если есть желание свяжитесь с доктором Ступиным и представьте ему ваш прибор для апробации, возможно увидев его эффективность, мы все поменяем свое мнение о вашем изобретении.



Шутить можно, но только на кухне с приятелем. А здесь идет сообщение о новом изобретении, на котором САМОСТОЯТЕЛЬНО, каждый может производить ротацию позвонков. И у Вас дома и у родителях, должен быть тренажер. Вы определяете смещение позвонка пальпацией. Но это же не точно. И еще как  разумный врач, Вы должны помогать устранять ВСЕ нарушения в органах, например поднимать органы, править кости черепа и т.д. И для этого надо использовать энергоинформационный метод диагностирования.
Сообщите e-mail,вышлю книгу. Где найти доктора Ступина?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Окт 2011)

Сергей Астрянин написал(а):


> Шутить можно, но только на кухне с приятелем. А здесь идет сообщение о новом изобретении, на котором САМОСТОЯТЕЛЬНО, каждый может производить ротацию позвонков. И у Вас дома и у родителях, должен быть тренажер. Вы определяете смещение позвонка пальпацией. Но это же не точно. И еще как  разумный врач, Вы должны помогать устранять ВСЕ нарушения в органах, например поднимать органы, править кости черепа и т.д. И для этого надо использовать энергоинформационный метод диагностирования.
> Сообщите e-mail,вышлю книгу. Где найти доктора Ступина?


Он врач нашего форума, информация в разделе ВРАЧИ


----------



## Андреeй (27 Окт 2011)

Раз пошла такая беседа, так и быть, публикую здесь сведения о разработанном мною суперэффективном тренажере для лечения спин. Берется пластиковая бутылка 2,5 - 3 литра, отвинчивается пробка, заливается горячая вода температуры 50-55С, завинчивается пробка. Тренажер кладется на пол. Лечуемый ложится спиной на тренажер, и, помогая себе руками и ногами, начинает аккуратно ерзать в продольном направлении, так, чтобы тренажер прокатывался по позвонкам. При этом вправляются позвонки от шейного до копчикового, что положительно сказывается на работе всего, что выше, ниже и посередине пояса. Патент на изобретение еще не подан, документы готовятся, собирается статистика по вылеченным больным. Предлагаю всем желающим присоединиться (после обязательной консультации врача!).


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Окт 2011)

Андреeй написал(а):


> Патент на изобретение еще не подан, документы готовятся, собирается статистика по вылеченным больным. Предлагаю всем желающим присоединиться (после обязательной консультации врача!).



Не пройдет))) я видел гораздо раньше такую же модификацию только вместо бутылки использовались детский мячик, теннисный шарик, шар от бильярда. ))) Да и серогенщики подадут апелляцию, они раньше вас использовали ёрзалку с подогревом.
И вообще по поводу разнообразных механических приспособлений для терзания тела, то большинство из них уже давно изобретены и апробированы "святой" католической церковью на заре борьбы за здравый и научный взгляд на устройство мироздания.


----------



## Андреeй (27 Окт 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Не пройдет))) я видел гораздо раньше такую же модификацию только вместо бутылки использовались детский мячик, теннисный шарик, шар от бильярда. ))) Да и серогенщики подадут апелляцию, они раньше вас использовали ёрзалку с подогревом.
> И вообще по поводу разнообразных механических приспособлений для терзания тела, то большинство из них уже давно изобретены и апробированы "святой" католической церковью на заре борьбы за здравый и научный взгляд на устройство мироздания.



В моем изобретении существенным является использование горячей воды температуры 50-55С, это отличает его от аналогов ))


----------



## abelar (27 Окт 2011)

Сергей Астрянин написал(а):


> Внимание! Врач утверждает, диск не питается???
> .


Нет. это Вы написали:...."И если пережать кровоток к диску,...."


----------



## Сергей Астрянин (27 Окт 2011)

Речь идет о принципе, который используется на моем тренажере.
1.Массируются околопозвоночные мышцы.
2.Фиксируется 3-4 позвонка,путем надавливания на них спиной.
3. Растягивают эти позвонки, весом тела, подгибая колени.
4.Проводят ротацию, надавливая на область этих позвонков.
 Переходят на следующие позвонки.
Бобырь в своём изобретении, растягивает позвоночник руками, потом последовательно сбоку, через шнур надавливает грудью, проводит ротацию.Можно привести и способ правки Касьяна. Пальцами растягивал в зоне позвонка мышцы и , ударял по ним.
В отличие от других способов, на тренажере правку производит сам больной.


----------



## Сергей Астрянин (27 Окт 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Он врач нашего форума, информация в разделе ВРАЧИ


Игорь здравствуй! Есть творческое предложение апробировать тренажер у Вас. Тренажер имеется у моего знакомого в Киеве.
Если согласны,тогда тренажер Вам принесут и ,с помощью скайпа получите


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Окт 2011)

А как Нобелевскую премию в области медицины делить будете? Может, на троих сообразим?


----------



## gudkov (27 Окт 2011)

))))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Окт 2011)

Сергей Астрянин написал(а):


> Игорь здравствуй! Есть творческое предложение апробировать тренажер у Вас. Тренажер имеется у моего знакомого в Киеве.
> Если согласны,тогда тренажер Вам принесут и ,с помощью скайпа получите


Спасибо, за предложение, но я не имею возможности его принять. У меня маленький амбулаторный прием, моя частная практика, в день ко мне приходят на процедуры всего 15 - 20 человек, а для апробации нужен большой поток больных, я могу  попробовать на себе, но боюсь это будет не репрезентативно.


----------



## Сергей Астрянин (27 Окт 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Спасибо, за предложение, но я не имею возможности его принять. У меня маленький амбулаторный прием, моя частная практика, в день ко мне приходят на процедуры всего 15 - 20 человек, а для апробации нужен большой поток больных, я могу попробовать на себе, но боюсь это будет не репрезентативно.


 
Благодарю за ответ. У доктора Ступина на сайте нет е-майла, информации.Как с ним связаться? Кто подскажет? Благодарю!


----------



## abelar (27 Окт 2011)

Сергей Астрянин написал(а):


> Благодарю за ответ. У доктора Ступина на сайте нет е-майла, информации.Как с ним связаться? Кто подскажет? Благодарю!


Стоит только, навести стрелочку на зеленинькую надпись:"Доктор Ступин" и Вы в теме!


----------



## abelar (27 Окт 2011)

Сергей Астрянин написал(а):


> Игорь здравствуй!


....*Игорь Григорьевич Зинчук*! С Вашего позволения....
Извольте и будьте добры соответствовать....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Окт 2011)

Да я в теме, покажите хоть принцип действия, фото, схемы, здесь.


----------



## Сергей Астрянин (28 Окт 2011)

Сергей Астрянин написал(а):


> Игорь здравствуй! Есть творческое предложение апробировать тренажер у Вас. Тренажер имеется у моего знакомого в Киеве.
> Если согласны,тогда тренажер Вам принесут и ,с помощью скайпа получите





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Да я в теме, покажите хоть принцип действия, фото, схемы, здесь.


Принцип действия я описал ранее. Фото тренажера смотрите ниже.На снимке автора тренажер в левой руке.
Он закрепляется на вертикальной раме двери (1 вариант) и человек опираясь спиной на массажные элементы тренажера, проводит предварительный массаж около позвоночных мышц. Затем проводит ротацию позвонков.
Методом биолокации проверяю результативность правки. Преимущества, человек сам себе проводит правки.
Тренажер запатентован. Имеются другие изобретения по теме оздоровления, способ излечения гипертонии,гипотонии, диабета. Так как выявлены настоящие причины. Патентный институт требует проверок в клинике, институте. Есть ли возможность помочь мне в апробации изобретений?
Первоначально апробацию можно провести через скайп, например по снижению давления. Это поможет принять решение.


----------



## gudkov (28 Окт 2011)

А на тренажере, буквы, цифры и еще что-то выжигателем нарисовано, это наверное магические знаки, помогающие ротации позвонков и последующей биолокации?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Окт 2011)

Ничего не понял.
Т.е. если я перегибаюсь через спинку стула, то получаю тот же принцип?


----------

